# websiten umzug,verschiedene probleme, php mysql flash [sol]

## Mgiese

hallo an alle leser,

ich habe folgendes problem,

ich moechte mit meiner website umziehen. ich habe die html und php files als zip archiv und die mysql als dump.

nun habe ich eine domain gehostet und das zip file aufgespielt, die config.php an den mysql server angepasst, nun kann ich aber nicht connecten. ich kriege die komische meldung das der mysql socket nicht erreichbar ist. habe um zu testen ob php und mysql funktionieren, phpmyadmin und phpnuke installiert, beide gehen tadellos. nur meine website eben nicht.

um zu testen wo das problem ist habe ich das gleiche auf 2 anderen server gemacht und siehe da es geht auch nicht. was mich aber so verwirrt an dem hickhack ist das alle 3 server andere probleme haben.

1. server (bei green.ch) kann nicht zur datenbank connecten.

2. server (dyndns host mit gentoo drauf) bringt mir die meldung : Die aufgerufene Website leitet die Anfrage so um, dass sie nie beendet werden kann.

3. server (bei kontent.com) , geht von allen 3 server am weitesten, laedt die flash seite, aber sobald man auf einen link (php) klickt kommt ein script fehler.(habe schon versucht dateirechte zu aendern, aber es brachte auch nichts)

nun meine frage bzw bitte : 

1. hat irgendjemand VIEL erfahrung mit sowas ? und kann mir evl einen tipp geben, wie ich das problem loesen kann ?

2. kann jemand von euch evl das zip file und die mysql datenbank mal auf seinem server installieren ? 

das hauptproblem ist das ich auf 3 servern , 3 verschiedene probleme habe  :Sad: 

vielen dank schon im voraus

----------

## xraver

Koennte es vielecht daran liegen das deine Dateien von der Website einen anderen User haben?

Mal überprüfen und gegebenfalls userrechte neu setzen.

//edit

Mh, zu schnell gelesen. Dateirechte hattest du ja schon neu gesetzt.

----------

## Mgiese

hi, danke fuer deine info,

ich denke userprobleme scheiden nun aus. mittlerweile habe ich auf einem host(kontent.com) die sache zum laufen bekommen. ohne die userdaten zu aendern. es lag an datei rechten. aber nun habe ich noch einen 2.gentoo host genommen. und beide meiner gentoo pcs machen das gleiche : 

```
The page isn't redirecting properly

Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.

    *   This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept

          cookies.
```

auf dem kontent host laeuft php 4.4.4 auf beiden gentoo hosts hatte ich php 5.2.4. nun habe ich einen der beiden gentoo rechner auf php 4.4.7 (niedrigste version in portage) gedowngradet und es bleibt der selbe fehler. ein allgemeines scriptproblem schliesse ich nun aus, da das web wie gesagt auf einem host laeuft ohne etwas spezielles geaendert zu haben.

ich dachte daran mit phpinfo mal alle variablen auszulesen und zu vergleichen. sonst wuesste ich nicht mehr weiter, wenn man diesen fehler bei google eingibt, findet man etliche links und etliche fehler, die logischerweise alle andere ursachen haben.

danke fuer deine hilfe, hast du die moeglichkeit, das web mal bei dir zu installieren ?

ps : auf allen rechnern laeuft apache2, auch auf dem wo das web geht.

mfg

----------

## CommanderHammilton

schau mal hier:

http://kb.mozillazine.org/The_page_isn't_redirecting_properly

----------

## Mgiese

danke alle 3 varianten durchprobiert. hat nichts geholfen.

ich verstehe eine sache nicht ganz.

ich habe das fragliche web auf www.terrorbyte.de installiert(gehostet bei kontent.com) dort funktiernt alles.

geh mal bitte auf http://terrorbyte.de/ dort wird das flash intro geladen. und wenn du dann auf einen link klickst landest du auf : index.php?o=firma/show

auf meinen 2 gentoo hosts, wird man gleich ohne das flash intro auf index.php?o=index/show weitergeleitet. braucht man ein spezielles (server seitiges) plugin fuer flash sachen ?

ich habe auch gedacht , es koenne an datei rechten liegen, also habe ich das web per ftp von terrorbyte geholt, aber es macht keinen unterschied. 

kann mir mittlerweile nur noch vorstellen, das bei php oder mysql einfach ein modul fehlt, oder etwas noch nicht konfiguriert ist.

vielen dank fuer deinen tipp.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> danke alle 3 varianten durchprobiert. hat nichts geholfen.
> 
> ich verstehe eine sache nicht ganz.
> 
> ich habe das fragliche web auf www.terrorbyte.de installiert(gehostet bei kontent.com) dort funktiernt alles.
> ...

 

vielleicht liegt es daran ( bin aber kein experte !)

wenn ich ein traceroute auf terrorbyte.de mache kommt folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

>  1  fritz.fonwlan.box (192.168.2.1)  3.266 ms  16.808 ms  10.707 ms
> 
>  2  rdsl-manz-de01.nw.mediaways.net (213.20.56.1)  19.466 ms  16.998 ms  15.490 ms
> 
>  3  xmws-manz-de01-chan-18.nw.mediaways.net (195.71.47.242)  15.959 ms  15.696 ms  16.217 ms
> ...

 

wenn ich ein ping auf terrorbyte.de mache kommt folgendes:

64 bytes from proxy1.kontent.com (81.88.40.51): icmp_seq=11 ttl=52 time=22.6 ms

was gibt deine apache.log aus, poste auch mal die error.log

----------

## Mgiese

also wenn ich einfach 127.0.0.1 aufrufe steht im apache.log folgendes :

```
127.0.0.1 - - [06/Nov/2007:01:05:37 +0100] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 302 431

127.0.0.1 - - [06/Nov/2007:01:05:37 +0100] "GET /index.php?o=index/show HTTP/1.1" 302 -

127.0.0.1 - - [06/Nov/2007:01:05:37 +0100] "GET /index.php?o=index/show HTTP/1.1" 302 -

127.0.0.1 - - [06/Nov/2007:01:05:37 +0100] "GET /index.php?o=index/show HTTP/1.1" 302 -

127.0.0.1 - - [06/Nov/2007:01:05:37 +0100] "GET /index.php?o=index/show HTTP/1.1" 302 -

127.0.0.1 - - [06/Nov/2007:01:05:37 +0100] "GET /index.php?o=index/show HTTP/1.1" 302 -

127.0.0.1 - - [06/Nov/2007:01:05:37 +0100] "GET /index.php?o=index/show HTTP/1.1" 302 -

127.0.0.1 - - [06/Nov/2007:01:05:37 +0100] "GET /index.php?o=index/show HTTP/1.1" 302 -

127.0.0.1 - - [06/Nov/2007:01:05:37 +0100] "GET /index.php?o=index/show HTTP/1.1" 302 -

127.0.0.1 - - [06/Nov/2007:01:05:38 +0100] "GET /index.php?o=index/show HTTP/1.1" 302 -

127.0.0.1 - - [06/Nov/2007:01:05:38 +0100] "GET /index.php?o=index/show HTTP/1.1" 302 -

127.0.0.1 - - [06/Nov/2007:01:05:38 +0100] "GET /index.php?o=index/show HTTP/1.1" 302 -

127.0.0.1 - - [06/Nov/2007:01:05:38 +0100] "GET /index.php?o=index/show HTTP/1.1" 302 -

127.0.0.1 - - [06/Nov/2007:01:05:38 +0100] "GET /index.php?o=index/show HTTP/1.1" 302 -

127.0.0.1 - - [06/Nov/2007:01:05:38 +0100] "GET /index.php?o=index/show HTTP/1.1" 302 -

127.0.0.1 - - [06/Nov/2007:01:05:38 +0100] "GET /index.php?o=index/show HTTP/1.1" 302 -

127.0.0.1 - - [06/Nov/2007:01:05:38 +0100] "GET /index.php?o=index/show HTTP/1.1" 302 -

127.0.0.1 - - [06/Nov/2007:01:05:38 +0100] "GET /index.php?o=index/show HTTP/1.1" 302 -

127.0.0.1 - - [06/Nov/2007:01:05:38 +0100] "GET /index.php?o=index/show HTTP/1.1" 302 -

127.0.0.1 - - [06/Nov/2007:01:05:38 +0100] "GET /index.php?o=index/show HTTP/1.1" 302 -

127.0.0.1 - - [06/Nov/2007:01:05:38 +0100] "GET /index.php?o=index/show HTTP/1.1" 302 -

127.0.0.1 - - [06/Nov/2007:01:05:38 +0100] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 404 268
```

und im error.log steht folgendes :

```
[Tue Nov 06 01:05:28 2007] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec)

[Tue Nov 06 01:05:29 2007] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Tue Nov 06 01:05:29 2007] [notice] Digest: done

[Tue Nov 06 01:05:30 2007] [notice] Apache/2.2.6 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.6 OpenSSL/0.9.8f PHP/4.4.7-pl0-gentoo configured -- resuming normal operations

[Tue Nov 06 01:05:38 2007] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/favicon.ico
```

dann noch das im ssl_error_log

```
[Tue Nov 06 01:05:28 2007] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost' does NOT match server name!?

[Tue Nov 06 01:05:29 2007] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost' does NOT match server name!?
```

ich verstehe nicht ganz was dein traceroute gebracht hat, auf terrorbyte.de geht (mittlerweile) alles. nun moechte ich wissen, wieso laeuft das web nicht auf meinen 2 gentoo rechnern...

fehler 302(Moved Temporarily), was der apache ausspuckt bedeutet datei nicht gefunden, bzw momentan nicht erreichbar. aber wieso das denn nicht ?

das andauernde 

```
127.0.0.1 - - [06/Nov/2007:01:05:38 +0100] "GET /index.php?o=index/show HTTP/1.1" 302 - 
```

 erklaert ja auch irgendwie warum firefox das ausspuckt: 

```
The page isn't redirecting properly

Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.

    *   This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept

          cookies.
```

 die frage ist nun , ist das ein ssl, ein cookie oder ein generelles php problem ? das was die ssl_error_log schreibt, koennte ein hinweiss auf eine falsche konfiguration des scriptes sein, aber ich bin das durchgegangen soweit ich konnte und fand keine fehler..  :Sad:  aber ich bin eben auch kein php programmierer

----------

## holgi1789

Server mit DB-Verbindung ohne Flash

Hast du den Mime-Type in der Apache Konfiguration gesetzt? 

Hab gerade kein Gentoo mit Webserver zur Hand.

Aber ist

```

application/x-shockwave-flash                   swf swfl

```

in der /etc/mime.types vorhanden und wird die Datei auch von Deine Apache Config geladen? Evtl. findest Du die mime.type-Definition auch unter /etc/apache[2][/b]

Sonst klappt das nicht mit dem Flash-Intro.

Server ohne DB-Verbindung

Kommst du von Konsole mit demselben Nutzer und Passwort auf mysql?

Also

```
mysql [-h HOST] -u USER -p 
```

Verbindung zum anderen Host natürlich nur, wenn DB auf anderem Server liegt.

Bitte genau mit den User und Passwort-Daten aus Deinem php-Script prüfen.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

habe gerade mal gegooglet:

 *Quote:*   

> Nach einigem Suchen bin ich draufgekommen, dass die Lösung im Apache-Conf liegt. Schreibt man hier nämlich ErrorDocument 404 "/DE/badpage.php" anstatt ErrorDocument 404 "http://www.hexagon.at/DE/badpage.php", dann wird auch korrekt ein Fehler (404) geliefert und nicht ein Redirect (302).

 

poste mal deine apache.conf

----------

## Mgiese

 *holgi1789 wrote:*   

> Server mit DB-Verbindung ohne Flash
> 
> Hast du den Mime-Type in der Apache Konfiguration gesetzt? 
> 
> Hab gerade kein Gentoo mit Webserver zur Hand.
> ...

 

zum mysql server kann ich per console connecten und ich habe ein probeflash file raufgepackt, welches auch geht. auch das flash aus dem web geht, aber nur wenn ich es manuell starte, auf terrorbyte.de startet e automatisch, obwohl es das geiche script ist.  

nun zu den mimetypes, ich habe nur diese datei gefunden, file:///etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_mime.conf

dort habe ich 

```
AddType application/x-shockwave-flash .swf .swfl 
```

 hinzugefuegt, aber wie gesagt flash an sich geht ja ..

----------

## Mgiese

 *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   

> habe gerade mal gegooglet:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Nach einigem Suchen bin ich draufgekommen, dass die Lösung im Apache-Conf liegt. Schreibt man hier nämlich ErrorDocument 404 "/DE/badpage.php" anstatt ErrorDocument 404 "http://www.hexagon.at/DE/badpage.php", dann wird auch korrekt ein Fehler (404) geliefert und nicht ein Redirect (302). 
> 
> poste mal deine apache.conf

 

wenn du die httpd.conf meinst bitte sehr :

```
# This is a modification of the default Apache 2.2 configuration file

# for Gentoo Linux.

#

# Support:

#   http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml   [mailing lists]

#   http://forums.gentoo.org/                 [web forums]

#   irc://irc.freenode.net#gentoo-apache      [irc chat]

#

# Bug Reports:

#   http://bugs.gentoo.org                    [gentoo related bugs]

#   http://httpd.apache.org/bug_report.html   [apache httpd related bugs]

#

#

# This is the main Apache HTTP server configuration file.  It contains the

# configuration directives that give the server its instructions.

# See <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2> for detailed information.

# In particular, see

# <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/directives.html>

# for a discussion of each configuration directive.

#

# Do NOT simply read the instructions in here without understanding

# what they do.  They're here only as hints or reminders.  If you are unsure

# consult the online docs. You have been warned.

#

# Configuration and logfile names: If the filenames you specify for many

# of the server's control files begin with "/" (or "drive:/" for Win32), the

# server will use that explicit path.  If the filenames do *not* begin

# with "/", the value of ServerRoot is prepended -- so "var/log/apache2/foo.log"

# with ServerRoot set to "/usr" will be interpreted by the

# server as "/usr/var/log/apache2/foo.log".

# ServerRoot: The top of the directory tree under which the server's

# configuration, error, and log files are kept.

#

# Do not add a slash at the end of the directory path.  If you point

# ServerRoot at a non-local disk, be sure to point the LockFile directive

# at a local disk.  If you wish to share the same ServerRoot for multiple

# httpd daemons, you will need to change at least LockFile and PidFile.

ServerRoot "/usr/lib64/apache2"

# Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support

#

# To be able to use the functionality of a module which was built as a DSO you

# have to place corresponding `LoadModule' lines at this location so the

# directives contained in it are actually available _before_ they are used.

# Statically compiled modules (those listed by `httpd -l') do not need

# to be loaded here.

#

# Example:

# LoadModule foo_module modules/mod_foo.so

#

# GENTOO: Automatically defined based on apache2-builtin-mods at compile time

#

# The following modules are considered as the default configuration.

# If you wish to disable one of them, you may have to alter other

# configuration directives.

#

# Change these at your own risk!

LoadModule actions_module modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule alias_module modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule auth_basic_module modules/mod_auth_basic.so

LoadModule auth_digest_module modules/mod_auth_digest.so

LoadModule authn_anon_module modules/mod_authn_anon.so

LoadModule authn_dbd_module modules/mod_authn_dbd.so

LoadModule authn_dbm_module modules/mod_authn_dbm.so

LoadModule authn_default_module modules/mod_authn_default.so

LoadModule authn_file_module modules/mod_authn_file.so

LoadModule authz_dbm_module modules/mod_authz_dbm.so

LoadModule authz_default_module modules/mod_authz_default.so

LoadModule authz_groupfile_module modules/mod_authz_groupfile.so

LoadModule authz_host_module modules/mod_authz_host.so

LoadModule authz_owner_module modules/mod_authz_owner.so

LoadModule authz_user_module modules/mod_authz_user.so

LoadModule autoindex_module modules/mod_autoindex.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule cache_module modules/mod_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule cgi_module modules/mod_cgi.so

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_module modules/mod_dav.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_fs_module modules/mod_dav_fs.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_lock_module modules/mod_dav_lock.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule dbd_module modules/mod_dbd.so

LoadModule deflate_module modules/mod_deflate.so

LoadModule dir_module modules/mod_dir.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule disk_cache_module modules/mod_disk_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule env_module modules/mod_env.so

LoadModule expires_module modules/mod_expires.so

LoadModule ext_filter_module modules/mod_ext_filter.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule file_cache_module modules/mod_file_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule filter_module modules/mod_filter.so

LoadModule headers_module modules/mod_headers.so

LoadModule ident_module modules/mod_ident.so

LoadModule imagemap_module modules/mod_imagemap.so

LoadModule include_module modules/mod_include.so

<IfDefine INFO>

LoadModule info_module modules/mod_info.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule log_config_module modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule logio_module modules/mod_logio.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule mem_cache_module modules/mod_mem_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule mime_module modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule mime_magic_module modules/mod_mime_magic.so

LoadModule negotiation_module modules/mod_negotiation.so

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_module modules/mod_proxy.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_ajp_module modules/mod_proxy_ajp.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_balancer_module modules/mod_proxy_balancer.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_connect_module modules/mod_proxy_connect.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_http_module modules/mod_proxy_http.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so

LoadModule setenvif_module modules/mod_setenvif.so

LoadModule speling_module modules/mod_speling.so

<IfDefine SSL>

LoadModule ssl_module modules/mod_ssl.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine INFO>

LoadModule status_module modules/mod_status.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine SUEXEC>

LoadModule suexec_module modules/mod_suexec.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule unique_id_module modules/mod_unique_id.so

<IfDefine USERDIR>

LoadModule userdir_module modules/mod_userdir.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule usertrack_module modules/mod_usertrack.so

LoadModule vhost_alias_module modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

# If you wish httpd to run as a different user or group, you must run

# httpd as root initially and it will switch.

#

# User/Group: The name (or #number) of the user/group to run httpd as.

# It is usually good practice to create a dedicated user and group for

# running httpd, as with most system services.

User apache

Group apache

# Supplemental configuration

#

# Most of the configuration files in the /etc/apache2/modules.d/ directory can

# be turned on using APACHE2_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache2 to add extra features

# or to modify the default configuration of the server.

#

# To know which flag to add to APACHE2_OPTS, look at the first line of the

# the file, which will usually be an <IfDefine OPTION> where OPTIONS is the

# flag to use.

Include /etc/apache2/modules.d/*.conf

# Virtual-host support

#

# Gentoo has made using virtual-hosts easy. In /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/ we

# include a default vhost (enabled by adding -D DEFAULT_VHOST to

# APACHE2_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache2).

Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/*.conf

# vim: ts=4 filetype=apache

AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
```

im script wird ein 404 angegeben, was vorhanden ist. 

muessten den mysql und php nicht auf error_logs haben ? hat jemand eine idee wo ich die finde ? der apache meckert einfach zu wenig, ich glaube nicht das es daran liegt

danke fuer eure tipps

----------

## CommanderHammilton

uhps, und natürlich auch noch die vhosts  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/*.conf 

 

bitte auch postään

----------

## Mgiese

 *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   

> uhps, und natürlich auch noch die vhosts 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/*.conf  
> 
> bitte auch postään

 

hier die vhosts : 

```
# Virtual Hosts

#

# If you want to maintain multiple domains/hostnames on your

# machine you can setup VirtualHost containers for them. Most configurations

# use only name-based virtual hosts so the server doesn't need to worry about

# IP addresses. This is indicated by the asterisks in the directives below.

#

# Please see the documentation at

# <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/>

# for further details before you try to setup virtual hosts.

#

# You may use the command line option '-S' to verify your virtual host

# configuration.

<IfDefine DEFAULT_VHOST>

# see bug #178966 why this is in here

# Listen: Allows you to bind Apache to specific IP addresses and/or

# ports, instead of the default. See also the <VirtualHost>

# directive.

#

# Change this to Listen on specific IP addresses as shown below to

# prevent Apache from glomming onto all bound IP addresses.

#

#Listen 12.34.56.78:80

Listen 80

# Use name-based virtual hosting.

NameVirtualHost *:80

# When virtual hosts are enabled, the main host defined in the default

# httpd.conf configuration will go away. We redefine it here so that it is

# still available.

#

# If you disable this vhost by removing -D DEFAULT_VHOST from

# /etc/conf.d/apache2, the first defined virtual host elsewhere will be

# the default.

<VirtualHost *:80>

   Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/default_vhost.include

   <IfModule mpm_peruser_module>

      ServerEnvironment apache apache

   </IfModule>

</VirtualHost>

</IfDefine>

# vim: ts=4 filetype=apache
```

brauchst du die "default_vhost.include" oder die "00_default_ssl_vhost.conf" auch noch ?

----------

## Mgiese

mittlerweile habe ich das problem auf den gentoo hosts behoben.

```
register_globals = On
```

 in die php.ini und schon gings.

danke an alle

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> mittlerweile habe ich das problem auf den gentoo hosts behoben.
> 
> ```
> register_globals = On
> ```
> ...

 

register_globals auf on zu setzen ist UEBEL!!! Ich wuerde das nicht machen

Link: Wieso ist register_global=on unsicher?

----------

## schachti

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> register_globals = On
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist keine Problemlösung, sondern nur Kaschierung der Symptome. Sauber programmierte PHP-Skripte brauchen sowas nicht.

----------

## b3cks

Wer "IT-Sicherheitstechnik" vertreibt, weiß sowas doch. Das ist bestimmt nur ein Honeypot.

SCNR!  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> register_globals = On
> ```
> ...

 

Urgs... 'Pfusch am Bau' - ich empfehle als Einstieg http://www.heise.de/security/artikel/96564/0

----------

